# Top of Somerset 4/5th November



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

I was up there for the last full moon and just gotta do it again. (Sweetwater, fishing in the moonlight = no sunburn and some big hits). Pending work issues, I'll be trying to go up Friday evening at the earliest, sat Morn the latest and back Sundy arv.

Look for a blue Prowler.


----------

